# Sticky  Tech Tips



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

Tech Tips are Back. 

The file is too large to import as a single file, you will need all three parts to have the complete tech tips file. 

The file is a bit out of date (2009) but is the most recent one I have access to. 

Tech Tips *ARE NOT TECHNICAL BULLETINS AND ARE NOT WARRANTY RELATED*. They are information supplied by VW to assist their service technicians in solving and repairing VW vehicles. 

The information can be useful for DIY owners, and for those interested in knowing more about their VW vehicle. 

The Tech tips address all VW products, so you may need to search a bit to find Eos specific information. 

*NOTE*: rotate the document in your PDF viewer for easier reading. 

*PART ONE*


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*part two*


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*part three*


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

Since the folding top is a key topic of discussion here on VORTEX EOS I have separated out the section on convertible tops for ease of access. 

This section is included in the three part TECH TIPS document above. 

*CONVERTIBLE TOPS*


----------

